# Another poaching case.....



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Utah man sentenced to 30 days in poaching case
July 23rd, 2010 @ 3:31pm
OGDEN, Utah (AP) -- A Utah man has been sentenced to 30 days in jail on poaching charges.

Jared Beal pleaded no contest to bobcat poaching after authorities secretly installed a GPS on his truck to track his movements.

The 42-year-old North Ogden man was found with 31 bobcat pelts in his home when he was arrested in January 2008. Only six pelts are allowed per permit. State wildlife officers used a satellite-aided GPS device to track Beal's visits to traps.

Beal pleaded no contest in June to four of the charges in return for dismissal of eight others in a plea bargain. Beal also had to donate $10,000 to the State Division of Wildlife Resources' Help Stop Poaching fund, which he did Thursday during his sentencing.


----------

